# The JessEm Mast-R-Lift Excel II Router Package (The Full Deal) Review



## Desert_Woodworker

I really liked the photo's including your shop. I hope this machine adds to your craft….


----------



## firebirds

That looks awesome. good Luck


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma

I have to same stock guides on my Incra Router table. I love them they are the best for 100 bucks you can buy, no need really much for feather boards. I have the master lift 2 as well and it is awesome. The only thing about that lift I don't like much is the position that I have more 3 1/4 horse router motor the lift interfererers with my router control selection speed on the router. I have to get a screw driver to push the selection speed knob. I like the jessEm router table material than the Incra, but the Incra fence is awesome. Congratulations on a nice table.


----------



## mummykicks

Only thing missing is the muscle chuck.


----------



## welcon

You talked me into it, never did like my Freud table too much.


----------

